# Maxillaria sanguinea



## fbrem (Feb 20, 2009)

one of my favorites, this was a disappointing blooming for this plant, 3-4 flowers/growth last year, mostly 2/growth this year.

















Forrest


----------



## Elena (Feb 20, 2009)

Well done! The whole plant is very attractive, looks like it has a nice growth habit.

Any scent? Is it a difficult one?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, I'd like to have such a disappointing orchid. :rollhappy: Lovely!


----------



## fbrem (Feb 20, 2009)

clumps nicely, no scent, very easy


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 20, 2009)

Do the pseudo bulbs always stay so nice and tidy in the pot like that, and not start extending out like maxillaria tenuifolia? I agree with Elena, it has a nice growth habit.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks good to me, much better than the tenuifolia I'm torturing!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2009)

Nevertheless a great flowering Forrest!!! Bravo!! Jean


----------



## fbrem (Feb 21, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Do the pseudo bulbs always stay so nice and tidy in the pot like that, and not start extending out like maxillaria tenuifolia? I agree with Elena, it has a nice growth habit.



Yes, it keeps a very tidy growth habit, one of the things I love about this one. I've had it in that same pot for three years now, and will repot after blooming to see if I can get the flower count back up next year.

Forrest


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 21, 2009)

Amazing!!! I would love to have one like this...!!!:drool:


----------



## Berrak (Feb 21, 2009)

Fantastic flowering - I love it.


----------



## nikv (Feb 21, 2009)

What a gorgeous plant! I have a large tenuifolia that I just love. Does this one grow with similar culture?


----------



## fbrem (Feb 21, 2009)

nikv said:


> What a gorgeous plant! I have a large tenuifolia that I just love. Does this one grow with similar culture?



yes, very similar to tenuifolia culture, it just smaller and stays compact.

Forrest


----------



## nikv (Feb 21, 2009)

^ ^
Thank you! I'll have to go shopping for one of these guys! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2009)

nikv said:


> ^ ^
> Thank you! I'll have to go shopping for one of these guys! :rollhappy:


Me, too. 
I'd be very happy with this plant.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 21, 2009)

very well bloomed :clap:


----------

